# To the Moon



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2022)

Gioco in 2D del 2011, sviluppato da Freebird Games. Gioco totalmente storydriven con una minima componente puzzle. La storia parla di due dottori, Eva Rosalene e Neil Watts che arrivano da un pazienze morente, Johnny, per esaudire il suo ultimo desiderio.

Non vi dico di più, ma consiglio VIVAMENTE a chi non l'ha giocato (lo trovate su Steam, ma c'è anche per Switch, Android ed iOS), di recuperarlo. Questo è gioco è la dimostrazione (se ancora ce ne fosse bisogno), che i videogiochi possono essere anche ARTE.


----------



## Tobi (18 Settembre 2022)

Piccolo off Topic, sto rigiocando a Metal Gear Solid 1 su PSOne, ma che razza di gioco sono riusciti a fare nel 1997? Credo che dei giochi next generation solo the last of us possa giocarsela


----------



## vota DC (18 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Piccolo off Topic, sto rigiocando a Metal Gear Solid 1 su PSOne, ma che razza di gioco sono riusciti a fare nel 1997? Credo che dei giochi next generation solo the last of us possa giocarsela


Vuoi mettere la genialata di un nemico che legge la mente e ti costringe a cambiare il controller (leggendoti anche i giochi con cui hai giocato recentemente) che un gioco stealth dove l'obiettivo è proteggere una bambina da mostri......che la ignorano perché gli autori non sono riusciti a gestire l'IA in quanto "si sentono registi più che programmatori" ?


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (18 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Gioco in 2D del 2011, sviluppato da Freebird Games. Gioco totalmente storydriven con una minima componente puzzle. La storia parla di due dottori, Eva Rosalene e Neil Watts che arrivano da un pazienze morente, Johnny, per esaudire il suo ultimo desiderio.
> 
> Non vi dico di più, ma consiglio VIVAMENTE a chi non l'ha giocato (lo trovate su Steam, ma c'è anche per Switch, Android ed iOS), di recuperarlo. Questo è gioco è la dimostrazione (se ancora ce ne fosse bisogno), che i videogiochi possono essere anche ARTE.


Concordo. Gioco stupendo che meriterebbe più considerazione. Anche il seguito Finding Paradise è davvero notevole. Trama e colonna sonora meravigliosa.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2022)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Concordo. Gioco stupendo che meriterebbe più considerazione. Anche il seguito Finding Paradise è davvero notevole. Trama e colonna sonora meravigliosa.


Guarda, l'ho finito poco fa, ho ancora il magone.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Piccolo off Topic, sto rigiocando a Metal Gear Solid 1 su PSOne, ma che razza di gioco sono riusciti a fare nel 1997? Credo che dei giochi next generation solo the last of us possa giocarsela


Mettici pure Half Life. Il 2 è ancora oggi un gioco uscito nel futuro, altro che gli sparatutto bimbominkiosi tipo Cod. 

Alyx per VR poi è spaziale, il miglior gioco del millennio. Anzi, non lo chiamerei nemmeno gioco, troppo riduttivo.


----------



## Marilson (18 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Piccolo off Topic, sto rigiocando a Metal Gear Solid 1 su PSOne, ma che razza di gioco sono riusciti a fare nel 1997? Credo che dei giochi next generation solo the last of us possa giocarsela


gioco semplicemente straordinario


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Settembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Piccolo off Topic, sto rigiocando a Metal Gear Solid 1 su PSOne, ma che razza di gioco sono riusciti a fare nel 1997? Credo che dei giochi next generation solo the last of us possa giocarsela


The last of us non è un gioco next gen, oggettivamente non penso che ce ne siano in generale, l'unico che spinge il medium in qualcosa di impossibile da girare sulle old gen è Flight Simulator, ma è un gioco pc focused. Il mondo 1:1 aggiornato in tempo reale nel cloud.


----------



## vota DC (18 Settembre 2022)

Se vi piace la trama provate Disco Elysium. Vi avviso che è parecchio cervellotico (ma al contempo con parti leggere dato che il protagonista fa boiate dovute alla sbornia), il gameplay decente e abbastanza originale ma nulla di formidabile (ibrido avventura grafica e gioco di ruolo con qualche trovata geniale però combattimenti praticamente assenti).


----------



## @[email protected] (18 Settembre 2022)

Lo proverò grazie del consiglio, nei giochi personalmente cerco prima la trama e l'ambientazione rispetto alla pura grafica pomposa ecc.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Settembre 2022)

Se siete amanti dei metroidvania, questo è uno dei giochi migliori in assoluto:






Silksong deve uscire, intanto c'è il primo multipiattaforma su pc, xbox, ps e switch, pure sul game pass (xbox, pc, cloud) se non volete comprarlo.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Lo proverò grazie del consiglio, nei giochi personalmente cerco prima la trama e l'ambientazione rispetto alla pura grafica pomposa ecc.


Non te ne pentirai assolutamente, aspetto il tuo giudizio!


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Gioco in 2D del 2011, sviluppato da Freebird Games. Gioco totalmente storydriven con una minima componente puzzle. La storia parla di due dottori, Eva Rosalene e Neil Watts che arrivano da un pazienze morente, Johnny, per esaudire il suo ultimo desiderio.
> 
> Non vi dico di più, ma consiglio VIVAMENTE a chi non l'ha giocato (lo trovate su Steam, ma c'è anche per Switch, Android ed iOS), di recuperarlo. Questo è gioco è la dimostrazione (se ancora ce ne fosse bisogno), che i videogiochi possono essere anche ARTE.


Lo comprai un paio di anni fa su Steam, era in offerta stracciata, tipo forse 3€. Mi stava piacendo molto, però non essendo un giocatore da pc, non lo più continuato. Preferisco giocare su tv e collegare l hdmi al televisore e usare il mouse a distanza mi veniva scomodo. L'ho ritrovato su switch qualche mese fa e l'ho preso gratuitamente grazie a un bonus visto che anche qui si trovava in offerta stracciata.
Lo riprenderò!


----------



## David Drills (18 Settembre 2022)

Concordo, gioco di una profondità rara, senza dimenticare una colonna sonora che vale da sola il prezzo del biglietto


----------



## @[email protected] (18 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se siete amanti dei metroidvania, questo è uno dei giochi migliori in assoluto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobi (26 Settembre 2022)

To the moon fantastico, grazie per avermelo fatto scoprire. Ora inizierò Finding Paradise e poi Impostor Factory, recensioni altissime


----------

